# car air's up unevenly??



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

So just finished hooking up my new accuair switchspeed controller, i have manual guages and my problem is when i air up the bags dont go up evenly one is usually a little higer, so i correct them by eye looking at each wheel then the guages are all over the place!? anybody have some help for me??


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

Welcome to the world of pressure based management.


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

Pics of your setup? How much is it off by. I usually lift the front at the same time and then dump it.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

lines same length?


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

From 0 to air up the differance is about 20psi the right front is always higher


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Lines the same length? That will affect one bag filling quicker than the other


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

The transmission is on the left side, along with the fact that the driver is always on that side so the left side weighs more, which will create more pressure necessary to lift to your desired height. Also the bags are not going to be made 100% alike so that makes a tiny difference. This is why you'll be level and check the gauges and they'll be 'all over the place'. 

Get e-level if you want it to work perfect.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

maybe im missing something, but having e-level won't make the speed of inflation even, it will just ensure the car hit precisely a desired stance 

If you want to control speed of inflation you need flow controls, more info here http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...To-Connect-Inline-Flow-Control&highlight=flow


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

mmm is your car notched? i know before i just notched ours, the drivers side would start to air up first because that side sat lower than the un-notched pass side. they they would match each other. now that is is notched, they air up and dump together. 

I am also running the switch speed.


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

kilimats said:


> maybe im missing something, but having e-level won't make the speed of inflation even, it will just ensure the car hit precisely a desired stance
> 
> If you want to control speed of inflation you need flow controls, more info here http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...To-Connect-Inline-Flow-Control&highlight=flow


 Yes you are correct, I was just referring to his issue of adjusting the height after airing up and having different gauge pressures.


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

Slamtastic said:


> The transmission is on the left side, along with the fact that the driver is always on that side so the left side weighs more, which will create more pressure necessary to lift to your desired height. Also the bags are not going to be made 100% alike so that makes a tiny difference. This is why you'll be level and check the gauges and they'll be 'all over the place'.
> 
> Get e-level if you want it to work perfect.


 Yes, now that I think about it your right I've been told this by a couple people too, and it airs up differently when I'm in passenger seat


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

My right rear is higher than any other corner. I just deal with it. It's pressure based anyways.


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

kilimats said:


> maybe im missing something, but having e-level won't make the speed of inflation even, it will just ensure the car hit precisely a desired stance
> 
> If you want to control speed of inflation you need flow controls, more info here http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...To-Connect-Inline-Flow-Control&highlight=flow


 I have E-Level with 1/4" line all around and it is very close to being 100% even when inflating. 3/8" line is just too fast for a lot of cars.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I have v2 with 3/8 and it airs up/down perfectly even. The diameter of the line is not the issue here


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Mat is right, flow controls would be your best bet.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Just going to throw this up as a suggestion but are you moving when you are airing up? Or are you parked with the e-brake on? If you are not moving and have the e-brake on then you are going to experience binding in the bushings both in the rear beam and the lower control arms. If you are rolling, even slightly it will allow the tires to expell any binding and it should air up evenly. 

Other idea is uneven air line sizes. If you have tons more airline on one side it will be slower to fill and will rise later and slower than the shorter side


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Mat is right, flow controls would be your best bet.


 I feel like the switchspeed controller is practically like having flow controls


----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)

So is it not normal to have a car that airs up and dumps a little unevenly? I have e-level and 3/8 inch lines, and it seems like when I air up the left side catches up to the right, and on dump the rear definitely drops before the front. That's fine isn't it? I wasn't worried about it.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Air lines should be the same length and should dump at the same speeds


----------

